

Wolfram, in a previous startup school talk (transcript) - tim_sw
http://www.stephenwolfram.com/publications/recent/ycombinatorschool/

======
ramanujan
While I was lukewarm about the actual tones generated, the Wolfram Tones app
actually has pretty high production values.

<http://tones.wolfram.com/generate/>

Try downloading one of the tones and clicking "not sure" for the cell phone
model. You get a popup with pictures of every model. Clicking the model fills
the form.

That must have been a fair bit of a pain to find or curate the data for so
many different cell phones. Might be available online, but it's the kind of
one off thing that could take you two solid days to get the list of
manufacturers, get their full cellphone lists (not just current models!),
scrape & organize all the images, and then add the form functionality.

Not bad at all. I wonder how many people are actually using it though.

